# aloha!



## eighmii (Apr 2, 2007)

im aimee from west palm beach, flawdaaaa.

i turned 18 2 days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





right now i'm about to finish up high school, then in july i'll begin the full production makeup program at cosmix school of makeup artistry (sounds fancy when you type it all out) in ft lauderdale. 

my mom was trying to push me towards doing cosmetology at paul mitchell in tampa, but really i cannot picture myself doing hair for the rest of the my life. i finally convinced her to let me go to makeup school and told her about all the amazing things about the makeup industry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love makeup. everything about it. ive never been this excited about starting SCHOOL before.

my ultimate goal is to do makeup for porn stars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i know, it probabley sounds crazy. but that is like.. my dream job. or maybe suicide girls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i dont know.. well theres my life story. =] i look forward to typing with all of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

welcome tp specktra


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 2, 2007)

Actually Aimee, I dont think that sounds crazy or weird at all,.. it would definitely be a varied and entertaining career. Probably something that is lots of fun and probably will allow you to have a bit more room for creativity?? Good luck with that and we are glad to have you!


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ Agreed! 

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you find lots of good information here to help you along.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi aimee, welcome to Specktra. See you in the forums.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 4, 2007)

aimee!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow!  Your schooling sounds exciting!  Best of luck to you and Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## riacarolina (Apr 10, 2007)

wow, doing mu for porn stars would be so much fun!


----------



## lara (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------

